

Belgium defies France as it mints €2.50 coin to mark Battle of Waterloo - ranit
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jun/08/belgium-france-coin-battle-waterloo-euro-napoleon

======
cafard
I don't recall that the Belgian (Netherlands) troops distinguished themselves
at the Battle of Waterloo. Isn't it a bit like North Carolina putting the
Wright brothers' flier on its quarter?

